# Just got an offer, but got asked to test at a better company, what do I do?



## Porkchop Express (Jul 19, 2013)

Hey All,

This is my first post on this forum, so please forgive me if I am addressing a question that has been asked a million times (I searched through the threads for similar answers, but my issue is location-specific)  I'm a newly-minted EMT-1 in LA County, and I tested with Gerber Ambulance and got a job offer on the spot.  I'm waiting to hear back from AmeriCare, but the big fish that I'm going for is McCormick, whom I'm testing for next Monday (7/22).  The HR guy at Gerber said he needed an answer on that same day (literally after I test). So here is my question: where should I go from here?  If I test well with McCormick, should I just chance it and turn down the offer with Gerber? Or say yes, and if McCormick offers me a job then I quit Gerber?  I don't want to be that guy that leaves during the first two weeks of working there, but I also don't want to end up without a job. Thanks!


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Jul 19, 2013)

Having worked in the LA county system before I was a paramedic, I would say take the job. I worked Gerber as an EMT, learned a lot, and finished at the top of my paramedic class, so they experience is what you make of it. You never want to be without a job. Imagine how upset you will be if you end up turning it down, not getting McCormick and then working running IFTs all the time. With Gerber you will get 911 experience just like McCormick. Yes McCormick covers rougher areas, is busier, and gets "better" calls, but in the end you can learn at any job. There is no such thing as a perfect ambulance company.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 19, 2013)

Porkchop Express said:


> Hey All,
> 
> This is my first post on this forum, so please forgive me if I am addressing a question that has been asked a million times (I searched through the threads for similar answers, but my issue is location-specific)  I'm a newly-minted EMT-1 in LA County, and I tested with Gerber Ambulance and got a job offer on the spot.  I'm waiting to hear back from AmeriCare, but the big fish that I'm going for is McCormick, whom I'm testing for next Monday (7/22).  The HR guy at Gerber said he needed an answer on that same day (literally after I test). So here is my question: where should I go from here?  If I test well with McCormick, should I just chance it and turn down the offer with Gerber? Or say yes, and if McCormick offers me a job then I quit Gerber?  I don't want to be that guy that leaves during the first two weeks of working there, but I also don't want to end up without a job. Thanks!




Accept the job offer! Gerber is a decent company from what I've read and seen.  I'm sure the SoCal guys and gals on he can chime in in more detail.  The person above me said the same thing, do you want to do dialysis derby or do you want to run 911s? Accept the job, test with McCormick and if you get an offer from McCormick then awesome. Generally EMS companies take a little bit to put you through orientation and a FTO process. I waited 2.5 months after my official hire date to actually get into my academy then FTO time so you might not have even started working for Gerber by the time you hear from McCormick.


----------



## mike1390 (Jul 19, 2013)

This is literally the same position I was in about 5 years ago. I said yes to Gerber and during the time before orientation, I took the written with McCormick, I knew that McCormick gave job offers on the spot. After having Gerber give me a bunch of empty promises, I got a call to intervew with Mccormick. The next day I picked up my uniforms from Galls and dropped them off at gerber and told them that I was not going to be working for them. I told them that McCormick offered me a job closer to home (I hadn't even had my interview yet). So I basically went in to my McCormick interview and it was either do or die, Luckily I aced the interview and got the offer on the spot, and it was the best decision I made. There is no reason you can't do the same. Good luck.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 19, 2013)

Slightly off topic, but McCormick is hiring EMT-Bs?? I thought they weren't hiring, or did you know someone who works there and used Thomas a reference?


----------



## Porkchop Express (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys/gals, I also got an offer from AmeriCare...same deal.  Tell them by Monday.  I figure I'll test with McCormick, see how I do, and then let Gerber know.  I know AmeriCare runs 911 with Santa Monica Fire, but it isn't at the same level as Gerber right?

@Jim37F: They are hiring based on references I guess.  My instructor helped me out with an in.  I'm gonna study my butt off this weekend and ace that exam.


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Jul 19, 2013)

Americare does run with Santa Monica Fire in the same way that Gerber and McCormick work with their fire departments. You are BLS transportation. The difference is that Amricare runs way more IFTs. They are primarily an IFT company who does 911 on the side and may require seniority to even get on a 911 shift since most of their units are IFT units. With Gerber and McCormick you will be doing 911 from day 1.


----------



## TRSpeed (Jul 19, 2013)

Take the job at Gerber. Do the process with McCormick and if McCormick offers you a spot. Just explain to Gerber that you got a closer job to home and thank them for giving you the opportunity to work for them.


----------



## Porkchop Express (Jul 25, 2013)

I took the job at Gerber, from what the HR guy said, it seems like they are hard-pressed for new hires.  Anyone out there who wants an EMT job doing 911 calls should apply!  Got my new threads, boots, and start Aug 5th.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 26, 2013)

Porkchop Express said:


> I took the job at Gerber, from what the HR guy said, it seems like they are hard-pressed for new hires.  Anyone out there who wants an EMT job doing 911 calls should apply!  Got my new threads, boots, and start Aug 5th.



I'm looking to get into 911 myself, no luck from Schaefer, AMR, or Care, so I'm def starting to think Gerber (I was hesitant 'cuz Torrance is kinda far from where I live, but I guess beggars can't be choosers)

Hopefully you can shed some light on working for Gerber, how management and equipment is, whether or not your just a gurney pusher for Torrance FD, etc

Congrats on the new job btw


----------



## Porkchop Express (Aug 10, 2013)

So I just finished boot camp with Gerber, and here are my general first impressions:

First, the employees are SUPER chill.  Really good people, eager to help out and introduce themselves, as well as teach you the ropes.  Even on my first day I didn't get the whole, "who's the FNG" stuff, which I was expecting.

Second, as a new hire, you do start out as an attendant doing mostly IFTs.  After a couple months you move up to driving, then operating on a Code 3 unit.  All responses are code 2, and unless Torrance FD upgrades you, all transports are code 2 as well, and most of it is ALS assist unless you're first one scene.  

Third, there are no station houses, you post (park, mall, etc).  Passing the time can be a bit challenging so you have to be creative, as well as methods of going to the bathroom where there is none...  Since the person you're with is usually good people, it makes spending 12 hour shifts together in a cramped ambulance much more bearable.

Apparently, Gerber has done some mass hirings because they had a major shortage of rigs to respond to both IFT requests and TFD runs recently.  At one point they did not have enough active units to respond to calls.  They now have 18 units available at any given time, meaning more overlap.  In my opinion, as someone fresh out of EMT school and want to ease into a 911 setting, it is a perfect company to work for.  That being said, McCormick is definitely still at the top of my list.  

Hope this helps!


----------



## Gordoemt (Sep 5, 2013)

What's the hiring process at gerber and pay


----------



## Porkchop Express (Sep 5, 2013)

Gordoemt said:


> What's the hiring process at gerber and pay



I don't work at Gerber anymore, as I got picked up by McCormick, and nearly finished with my training.  That being said, the process at Gerber is pretty quick: apply online, and after a week or so they will call you into testing.  The test consists of a lift test, and a 70 question written test, plus several essay questions.  The lift test will require you to lift a 160 lbs + Pt on a back board up and down 6 times, and GS carry the same Pt (you'll be holding the torso) for 150 ft.  It isn't that difficult if you're in reasonably good shape, and you are allowed to put the Pt down if you need to readjust your grip.  The written test is pretty basic, know your LA County Extended Scope, CPR, and Respiratory and Cardiac Emergencies.  If you pass, then the HR guy will most likely hire you the same day (at least that is what happened to me).  There is no interview or skills testing.  

Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## Gordoemt (Sep 7, 2013)

Porkchop Express said:


> I don't work at Gerber anymore, as I got picked up by McCormick, and nearly finished with my training.  That being said, the process at Gerber is pretty quick: apply online, and after a week or so they will call you into testing.  The test consists of a lift test, and a 70 question written test, plus several essay questions.  The lift test will require you to lift a 160 lbs + Pt on a back board up and down 6 times, and GS carry the same Pt (you'll be holding the torso) for 150 ft.  It isn't that difficult if you're in reasonably good shape, and you are allowed to put the Pt down if you need to readjust your grip.  The written test is pretty basic, know your LA County Extended Scope, CPR, and Respiratory and Cardiac Emergencies.  If you pass, then the HR guy will most likely hire you the same day (at least that is what happened to me).  There is no interview or skills testing.
> 
> Hope this helps and good luck!



What's the process for McCormick? Congrats btw


----------



## newEMTgirl (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm sure you might have already found an EMT job but when I interviewed with Gerber, the lift test was with 175 lb dude on backboard and I was unable to pass it. Make sure you're in good shape before attempting it!


----------



## Kupay0910 (May 20, 2014)

Anyone work at americare ?any opinion about the company?


----------

